# do I buy that 240?



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

A week ago one of the customers that shops often at the petstore I work at made a proposition. He is looking to downsize from a 240 gallon to an 80-90 gallon.....Well I just happen to have that 80-90 gallon he is looking for. His tank is acrylic and comes with tank, stand, lights, filter, heater. My tank is 1/2" glass and comes with tank,light,heater,filter(s). He wants to do a trade plus I pay $500, is this a good deal? If I get the 240 what do i do first, how do I start....Id be so lost lol


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

i want that 240
*drool* hahaha

monsters monsters monsters is what I would be doing.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sounds like a good deal, as long as the filters and what not are good enough for a tank that size. If you get it what you do is get it filled with water and cycle then fill with monsters


----------



## angryinsect (Apr 21, 2010)

take the 240gal you won't regret it


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Also make sure there are no problems with the tank itself, like that it doesn't leak or anything


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Take the 240 unless you plan to do plecos, then stay far far away. Pleco + acrylic = scratched up tank and poor viewing eventually.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

check for crazzing in the tank too


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Well if not ill trade you for a 150 for your 90 gal and i'll trade


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Brisch said:


> A week ago one of the customers that shops often at the petstore I work at made a proposition. He is looking to downsize from a 240 gallon to an 80-90 gallon.....Well I just happen to have that 80-90 gallon he is looking for. His tank is acrylic and comes with tank, stand, lights, filter, heater. My tank is 1/2" glass and comes with tank,light,heater,filter(s). He wants to do a trade plus I pay $500, is this a good deal? If I get the 240 what do i do first, how do I start....Id be so lost lol


I would do the trade in a heart beat. If you dont' do it, please let him know I will pay cash for it and he can get himself a 80 - 90 gallon


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> I would do the trade in a heart beat. If you dont' do it, please let him know I will pay cash for it and he can get himself a 80 - 90 gallon


Planning on stacking it with your 240  ??

I have to agree with everyone else who says jump at this one. Unless it's one of those "too good to be true" deals, seems like something you'll kick yourself for later if you don't grab it now  Go for it!


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

found out today the filter that comes with it is only good for a maax of 125 gallons....and it is only half lit. Ps for those of you interested if I do not take it please Pm me your numbers and Ill pass the message along


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

aw damn  seemed like such an awesome deal


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Filtration is easy to add, if the tank is mint and comes with a stand, I would say it would be worth it however it would be hard to say unless I saw it. A new 130'ish gallon acrylic brand new is about $1000...bare tank only, just to put it into perspective.


----------

